# Return of the Mac!



## MAC-USA

GO BIG OR GO HOME!! BROTHER!

I'm new and the above is my motto, which I stand by brother!

Why do I go by this? Why not brother!

I'm deadly serious about becoming a HUGE monster brother!

About me -

5ft 1"

9st 1lb

19 Years old

My inspiration, HULK HOGAN! Brother!

I'm hitting the gym HARD. I go once a week on a Saturday at around 5pm! And I smash the place to pieces brother!

I'll work till I'm ready to POP brother!

Then after a good 3 hours of curling I'm ready to hit the club, I'll squeeze into my XXS "GO BIG OR GO HOME" Tee and I look crazy hench brother!

Diet at the moment is keep it lean, so 3 meals a day at Burger King is working well. I don't have the bun because I'm keeping it lean brother!

2 whoppa's and a chix royale, BAM!

I'm going to do my first cycle starting tomorrow, as said GO BIG OR GO HOME brother!

This is it -

150mg Dianabol each day for 8 weeks

1g of Testosterone each day, think my man said its prop or something its all good baby! 20 weeks

1g of Teca ( I think he said Teca, I just gave him the dollar bills!) But this will be Mon, Wed, Fri! 20 weeks.

I can't wait to get HENCH, if I get to 10st in 3 months I will be looking unreal brother!

I know I have the genetics to do this and I will also up my training to 2 days a week brother!

If I go to 2 days a week I'll do Biceps on one day and abs the other.

10st ripped here I come.

Peace out bros.

Jerome


----------



## C.Hill

STOP SAYING BROTHER.


----------



## Fatstuff

thats just spiteful lol


----------



## doylejlw

Don't feed the troll! Trying take poss out certain someone me thinks


----------



## Thatcca

Looks like a p!ss take of a post.


----------



## jaycue2u

Troll?


----------



## Queenie

what about sisters?? x x


----------



## Fatstuff

jaycue2u said:


> Troll?


no question about it its clearly a mac uk pi55 take lol


----------



## Fatstuff

RXQueenie said:


> what about sisters?? x x


wow queenie, new avi - not a typical powerlifters belly


----------



## Ste7n

Wow brother, you sound so cool, can i be your brutha from another mutha. peace


----------



## Shady45

You're a bad brother, say hi to your mother, she makes a good lover under the cover. Brother.


----------



## Queenie

Fatstuff said:


> wow queenie, new avi - not a typical powerlifters belly


yes im trying to shake that stereotype, first time ive shown it off in 7 years - all due to hard training and good diet of course x x


----------



## Fatstuff

RXQueenie said:


> yes im trying to shake that stereotype, first time ive shown it off in 7 years - all due to hard training and good diet of course x x


looking good


----------



## DiamondDixie

Love turning people red.


----------



## Fatstuff

DiamondDixie said:


> Love turning people red.


i love turning people green ahahahaha


----------



## DiamondDixie

Fatstuff said:


> i love turning people green ahahahaha


Haha you hulk fcuker


----------



## QUEST

MAC-USA said:


> GO BIG OR GO HOME!! BROTHER!
> 
> I'm new and the above is my motto, which I stand by brother!
> 
> Why do I go by this? Why not brother!
> 
> I'm deadly serious about becoming a HUGE monster brother!
> 
> About me -
> 
> 5ft 1"
> 
> 9st 1lb
> 
> 19 Years old
> 
> My inspiration, HULK HOGAN! Brother!
> 
> I'm hitting the gym HARD. I go once a week on a Saturday at around 5pm! And I smash the place to pieces brother!
> 
> I'll work till I'm ready to POP brother!
> 
> Then after a good 3 hours of curling I'm ready to hit the club, I'll squeeze into my XXS "GO BIG OR GO HOME" Tee and I look crazy hench brother!
> 
> Diet at the moment is keep it lean, so 3 meals a day at Burger King is working well. I don't have the bun because I'm keeping it lean brother!
> 
> 2 whoppa's and a chix royale, BAM!
> 
> I'm going to do my first cycle starting tomorrow, as said GO BIG OR GO HOME brother!
> 
> This is it -
> 
> 150mg Dianabol each day for 8 weeks
> 
> 1g of Testosterone each day, think my man said its prop or something its all good baby! 20 weeks
> 
> 1g of Teca ( I think he said Teca, I just gave him the dollar bills!) But this will be Mon, Wed, Fri! 20 weeks.
> 
> I can't wait to get HENCH, if I get to 10st in 3 months I will be looking unreal brother!
> 
> I know I have the genetics to do this and I will also up my training to 2 days a week brother!
> 
> If I go to 2 days a week I'll do Biceps on one day and abs the other.
> 
> 10st ripped here I come.
> 
> Peace out bros.
> 
> Jerome


yo you iz well funny brother


----------



## zak007

a dont have enough rep power to turn him red :cursing:


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol feel the power of my reppage


----------



## Shady45

MacUK said:


> Who the fck is that sad act trying to troll me?


It is Mac USA I believe


----------



## Fatstuff

Mate, u should feel honoured- I have to troll myself


----------



## Fatstuff

LOL


----------



## Queenie

MacUK said:


> Who the fck is that sad act trying to troll me?


mac - youre like faaaamous and everything 

(sorry to mac-usa if they are not actually a troll) x x


----------



## Queenie

Fatstuff said:


> Mate, u should feel honoured- I have to troll myself


i'll troll u! x x


----------



## zak007

Fatstuff said:


> Lol feel the power of my reppage


no reppage recieved :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff

RXQueenie said:


> i'll troll u! x x


Lol, I don't accept pity trolling


----------



## Rick89

made me pmsl this thread haha


----------



## Fatstuff

Rq355 said:


> no reppage recieved :whistling:


No i repped op to get him out of the red, lol that's why u couldn't neg him into red


----------



## Uk_mb

Hahaahahahahahha pmsl

Whoever this was iis a legend!

Probly kenny knuty bollox


----------



## need2bodybuild

That is some funny sh*t brother..


----------



## Mr_Morocco




----------



## Robbie

Mac-UK...

...Mac-USA

But which one is better? There's only one way to find out....

FIGHT!


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol, it wasn't me mate u have my word!!


----------



## TS99

Your my new idol.


----------



## Uk_mb

Fatstuff said:


> Lol, it wasn't me mate u have my word!!


It wasn't me either brother


----------



## MAC-USA

S'appening Hommes and Hottie 

Too many haterz out there, i'm all serious about this shizzle dogs.

Gotta fly, off to the club with 30 of my homeboyz!

Time to get some bi-atches! Ayeeeeeee!

Peach out, A town!


----------



## Queenie

pmsl!!!! x x


----------



## Guest

lol A+


----------



## QUEST

MAC-USA said:


> S'appening Hommes and Hottie
> 
> Too many haterz out there, i'm all serious about this shizzle dogs.
> 
> Gotta fly, off to the club with 30 of my homeboyz!
> 
> Time to get some bi-atches! Ayeeeeeee!
> 
> Peach out, A town!


carry on with that attitude an you will just keep gettin repped brother....


----------



## Uk_mb

Shizzle dogs lmao hahaha

Kenny ur 1 funny guy !

Ur a tosser but ur one funny guy :lol:


----------



## Dux

It's definitely not me

The 5'1 comment nearly made me spit my drink everywhere though.


----------



## Uk_mb

Lmao it could be a genuine troll just readin over all bb forums and looking for a c0ck to pick on :lol:


----------



## tyramhall

MacUK said:


> Who the fck is that sad act trying to troll me?


I believe so


----------



## Queenie

MacUK said:


> Your to kind,


You're*


----------



## Dux

RXQueenie said:


> You're*


Touché


----------



## olliel

MacUK said:


> It's a fake account trolling me mate lol


son of zeus may be


----------



## Uk_mb

MacUK said:


> Your to kind,


Lol I wudnt of chosen u tho

There is a bigger c0ck on ukm

****y kenny


----------



## tyramhall

RXQueenie said:


> You're*


Love it when you get grammar checked on a forum!


----------



## Queenie

tyramhall said:


> Love it when you get grammar checked on a forum!


i'm just p!ssing about... bored x x


----------



## tyramhall

monsterballs said:


> Lol I wudnt of chosen u tho
> 
> There is a bigger c0ck on ukm
> 
> ****y kenny


Its probably kenny starting the early mind games!!


----------



## tyramhall

RXQueenie said:


> i'm just p!ssing about... bored x x


I know. Still funny tho!


----------



## MAC-USA

Damn!

I'm King of Kings tonight Y'all!

Club, Pimp Cup in hand, hoe's from different area codes and southern fried chicken brother!

This Fo'Shizzie is off the chain tonight!

Peace out :gun_bandana:


----------



## QUEST

olliel said:


> son of zeus may be


i doubt its zeus he just not that funny:lol:


----------



## Queenie

whats a pimp cup? x x


----------



## tyramhall

RXQueenie said:


> whats a pimp cup? x x


http://www.google.co.uk/m/search?site=images&source=mog&hl=en&gl=uk&client=safari&q=pimp%20cup&sa=N#i=2


----------



## Uk_mb

MacUK said:


> Well that's alright then lol, who's leader of the official I hate mac club now your glorious leader has fallen?


----------



## Rick89

this thread has made my night haha


----------



## Robbie

It can't be Kenny, MAC-USA hasn't asked one question and you know Kenny wouldn't be able to resist the temptation!


----------



## Queenie

tyramhall said:


> http://www.google.co.uk/m/search?site=images&source=mog&hl=en&gl=uk&client=safari&q=pimp%20cup&sa=N#i=2


looks more like a grail! x x


----------



## tyramhall

monsterballs said:


>


He'll just never live it down


----------



## tyramhall

Robbie said:


> It can't be Kenny, MAC-USA hasn't asked one question and you know Kenny wouldn't be able to resist the temptation!


Good point!


----------



## Uk_mb

Robbie said:


> It can't be Kenny, MAC-USA hasn't asked one question and you know Kenny wouldn't be able to resist the temptation!


Kennys too stupid. He wud probly posted a pic of himself as his avi whilst gigglin like a 6yr old girl


----------



## Dux

monsterballs said:


> Kennys too stupid. He wud probly posted a pic of himself as his avi whilst gigglin like a 6yr old girl


So, so true


----------



## misshayley

Defo not Dux is wouldnt be that petty ... my money is on Son of Zeus


----------



## Fatstuff

Can't we get a mod to check the ip address against soz's


----------



## Kennyken

I can't believe I come on here and see my name being thrown around like a tennis ball. I haven't got the time or patience to make a fake account. Mac its not me mate so don't worry.

Ps. Its monsterballs btw he pm me asking if I wanted to be in it. Tbh that's a ban in itself !any mods ????


----------



## Dux

Kennyken said:


> I can't believe I come on here and see my name being thrown around like a tennis ball. I haven't got the time or patience to make a fake account. Mac its not me mate so don't worry.
> 
> Ps. Its monsterballs btw he pm me asking if I wanted to be in it. Tbh that's a ban in itself !any mods ????


Kenny you little rat b1tch.


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol thats brilliant I hope it's true


----------



## Kennyken

Ar monsterballs who's the thick cun1 now ?? ;-)


----------



## Dux

Kennyken said:


> Ar monsterballs who's the thick cun1 now ?? ;-)


You?


----------



## Guest

thread continues to deliver


----------



## Kennyken

Explain dux ?


----------



## Dux

Because you look like a fcuking grass who's run to tell teacher.


----------



## Captain-splooge

IronDan said:


> Zeus would be my guess being a miscer but funny as fvck either way BROTHER!


not enough 'Brahs' in there for a miscer brah


----------



## Mr_Morocco

fkin snitch


----------



## Fatstuff

What's a miscer?


----------



## Guest

Fatstuff said:


> What's a miscer?


a dyslexic policeman?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

dno but i like it

'fukc off Fatstuff you miscer'

has a nice ring to it


----------



## Kennyken

Boys fking lighten up. Monsterballs didn't pm me so all get off your high horses. I'm joking for calling me a cnut.

#yourmakingmefeellikeanaughtyschoolboy


----------



## Captain-splooge

Fatstuff said:


> What's a miscer?


lol as much as it does sound like some kind of insult, it means a member of the bb.com forum they have a whole other language and amount of trolling


----------



## Fatstuff

Is that what all the zyzz n chestbrah talk is all about


----------



## Dux

Kennyken said:


> Boys fking lighten up. Monsterballs didn't pm me so all get off your high horses. I'm joking for calling me a cnut.
> 
> #yourmakingmefeellikeanaughtyschoolboy


Pull the other one Kenny, you've put your foot in it and now you're trying to back track.


----------



## Kennyken

Fair enough believe what you want mate


----------



## Guest

i struggle to keep up with who's winding who up


----------



## Fatstuff

t4tremendous said:


> i struggle to keep up with who's winding who up


Let the kids squabble!!


----------



## Uk_mb

Can't believe I just woke up and come on here and see my name thrown around like a cricket ball. I haven't got the time, the balls or patience to make a fake account. I'm just not that clever. Mac its not me mate so don't worry and please call off the boys


----------



## MAC-USA

Mutha fcuka!

Last night was da-bomb y'all!

I was like MC Hammer in da club, 'no biatch, you can't touch this' !!

Got a sweet a$$ latino right here, damnnnnn! She's a lucky shorty brother!

Peace out


----------



## Breda

Pics of the latino pls


----------



## Uk_mb

mac-use is almost on more reps points than the original mac :lol:


----------



## C.Hill

monsterballs said:


> mac-use is almost on more reps points than the original mac :lol:


Certainly more entertaining lol


----------



## Guest

imitation is the sincerest form of flattery


----------



## Kennyken

Dear mods,

Can you delete this thread as I've been found out. I only created this fake profile because my original one wasn't funny. I like to pick on newbies who arnt in my "gang". I may be big but I know I'm not the biggest so I try and make up with sly comments to smaller people and other users. I am big and tough but just don't like showing my face as I used to be an S.A.S trooper. Yours sincerely monsterballs


----------



## MAC-USA

Listen bros, brother!

Couldn't find a vein on my guns to spear this green needle into men, damn I'm pi55ed! Brother.

Fcuk it, 1g of the shizzle straight into my heal! Hurting like mad dogz!!

Least I got my swagger with this, helping my Pimp walk out!

This brother got his game on, brother!

Peace out hommes!


----------



## Guest




----------



## huge monguss

IronDan said:


> Certainly bigger gunz :lol:


Should of been return of the big mac


----------



## Uk_mb

Kennyken said:


> Dear mods,
> 
> Can you delete this thread as I've been found out. I only created this fake profile because my original one wasn't funny. I like to pick on newbies who arnt in my "gang". I may be big but I know I'm not the biggest so I try and make up with sly comments to smaller people and other users. I am big and tough but just don't like showing my face as I used to be an S.A.S trooper. Yours sincerely monsterballs


You do no u just posted that on your OWN account. Weren't u supposed to be posting on mac usa's account


----------



## huge monguss

IronDan said:


> It's like top gear, it's Mac's bigger built American cousin
> 
> Some say... If you look at his gunz for longer than 10 seconds you turn instantly gayer than Dale Winton :whistling:


 :lol:


----------



## Breda

Mac strikes back


----------



## MAC-USA

Sup Dogz!

I'm so hench right now I'm ready to tear some biatches up!

I wanna get all your respeckz hommes, this MA shizzle you talk about I want in!

Get some pics of my girl in there to earn massive respeckz!

Peace out


----------



## Ts23

mac im jealous of al the attention your getting  , i might up my test dose to 10k haha


----------



## Breda

Get some pics of yourself up too brother we all want to see your henchness


----------



## Wheyman

Mac did you do that?


----------



## Wheyman

post this thread


----------



## Wheyman

lol but you could be trolling yourself.


----------



## Uk_mb

MacUK said:


> Haha why would someone even waste there time doing this?


Funny?


----------



## Wheyman

Thats how i roll


----------



## Fatstuff

I know who it is!!!! It's most definitely greshie


----------



## MAC-USA

I aint no troll brah!

Gotta eat now hommes, BK drive through in the pimp wagon!

Going in big, 2 whoppa's, nobuns !

Extra fries and extra salt, brother!

Peace out, A town.


----------



## Uk_mb

MacUK said:


> Yeah, I guess this thread is really funny...


Yes ahha


----------



## Queenie

pimp grails, pimp wagons... im confused :lol: x x


----------



## Breda

MAC-USA said:


> I aint no troll brah!
> 
> Gotta eat now hommes, BK drive through in the pimp wagon!
> 
> Going in big, 2 whoppa's, nobuns !
> 
> Extra fries and extra salt, brother!
> 
> Peace out, A town.


Get it in ya mac.. i no you aint a troll

That will get you swole and ripped to fcuk but have the buns for extra protein and add more salt for extra water retention brother


----------



## Uk_mb

MAC-USA said:


> Going in big, 2 whoppa's, no guns


 Fixed ;D


----------



## MAC-USA

Damn!

Those whoppa's went down quicker than those biatches last night, brother!

Sprite in my pimp cup just made me look like the King of the parking lot brother!

Bubba Gumps maybe getting hit tonight, but all that fish will make me fat fo-sure!

Peace out fam!


----------



## Uk_mb

MacUK said:


> Noguns yourself mate?


No mac lol. I have no arms, thort that was common knowledge


----------



## Uk_mb

MacUK said:


> No arms holly fck what happend? :whistling:


Got too big. Suprised urs havnt come away from$ ur body yet


----------



## tyramhall

it will be interesting to see if a mod comes back and confirms who it is!


----------



## Uk_mb

tyramhall said:


> it will be interesting to see if a mod comes back and confirms who it is!


And it'll be intresting to see which mods just sit and laugh at this :lol:


----------



## MAC-USA

Ok,

I've had my fun and so have others 

Hope it got some smiles, laughs and maybe a little bit of wee wee :lol:

Thanks for the reps and negs, means a lot.

Much love

B0R


----------



## C.Hill

You cnut lol update your journal!!


----------



## C.Hill

R0B!


----------



## Uk_mb

C.Hill said:


> R0B!


 :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BR0ID!!


----------



## Queenie

Robob x x


----------



## Uk_mb

MacUK said:


> Why the fck would Rob flame me?


Beats me


----------



## Dux

He'll neg him like he negged me, then threaten to beat him up


----------



## Mitch.

This thread had made a boring day so much better!

I wanted to neg MAC-USA on his first post but I couldn't bring myself to. Anyone that gets laughs should be praised. :beer:


----------



## MAC-USA

Yes, yes it is I 

Miss you all!

I love all the 'its Zeus, only he would do this'

He can't even run a bath ne-mind be the worlds worst Wigga :lol:

Much Love

R0B


----------



## Mr_Morocco

MAC-USA said:


> Yes, yes it is I
> 
> Miss you all!
> 
> I love all the 'its Zeus, only he would do this'
> 
> He can't even run a bath ne-mind be the worlds worst Wigga :lol:
> 
> Much Love
> 
> R0B


Get on your own account you cnut


----------



## Breda

Afghan said:


> R0BR0ID!!


Its not him you cnuts i just asked


----------



## Breda

MAC-USA said:


> Yes, yes it is I
> 
> Miss you all!
> 
> I love all the 'its Zeus, only he would do this'
> 
> He can't even run a bath ne-mind be the worlds worst Wigga :lol:
> 
> Much Love
> 
> R0B


You dick i was trying to keep it going


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> Its not him you cnuts i just asked


seen your face tho


----------



## MAC-USA

MacUK said:


> Another great bbing thread on the forum!


Sorry Mac the Mod :lol:


----------



## Wheyman

Mac_USA whats your thoughts on ed hardy Brah?


----------



## Uk_mb

MAC-USA said:


> Sorry Mac the Mod :lol:


Lmao remember the thread kenny tried to get mod status hahaha

Ashcrapper terroized him lmao


----------



## MAC-USA

Wheyman said:


> Mac_USA whats your thoughts on ed hardy Brah?


If I look 'Hench' on a Bench then its allllll good home-slice! 

That's a park bench with crotch-less trousers


----------



## Ginger Ben

MAC-USA said:


> If I look 'Hench' on a Bench then its allllll good home-slice!
> 
> That's a park bench with crotch-less trousers


pmsl you nosher!


----------



## MAC-USA

Reps and negs made me laugh!

Especially the negs, weak ones at that :lol:

All liked and repped accordingly  X


----------



## MAC-USA

MacUK said:


> Your reps won't do anything to anyone score on that account lol


Pmsl!

So Angry little man, use that rage in the gym.

I have a 10" tape measure if you need it.....


----------



## Ginger Ben

MAC-USA said:


> Pmsl!
> 
> So Angry little man, use that rage in the gym.
> 
> I have a 10" tape measure if you need it.....


Repped


----------



## MAC-USA

MacUK said:


> You might aswel keep it as you ain't even big


This is true.

I've never claimed to be either, unlike..... I'll not say :whistling:


----------



## Breda

MAC-USA said:


> Reps and negs made me laugh!
> 
> Especially the negs, weak ones at that :lol:
> 
> All liked and repped accordingly  X


Your reps are weak as p!ss. i didnt budge... when you was the other fella i felt the power of his rep


----------



## Breda

cnut didnt even rep


----------



## MAC-USA

Breda said:


> cnut didnt even rep


*cough


----------



## Breda

MAC-USA said:


> *cough


Shouldn't have bothered it's a pointless grey rep i should neg you for that


----------



## MAC-USA

Breda said:


> Shouldn't have bothered it's a pointless grey rep i should neg you for that


Pmsl!

Greys the new green


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Shouldn't have bothered it's a pointless grey rep i should neg you for that


Do it, neg the troll!!


----------



## MAC-USA

Ginger Ben said:


> Do it, neg the troll!!


Fire at will !!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Do it, neg the troll!!


i tried but i have already repped his grey powerless ass today


----------



## Queenie

14 'likes' - R0B is back   x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> i tried but i have already repped his grey powerless ass today


Me too! Might have to dish out a few easy reps just to neg him!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

RXQueenie said:


> 14 'likes' - R0B is back   x x


pmsl i was about to post, you know r0bs online when you go away for half hour and come back to 10 likes


----------



## Breda

Afghan said:


> pmsl i was about to post, you know r0bs online when you go away for half hour and come back to 10 likes


He doesn't like you very much does he


----------



## MAC-USA

RXQueenie said:


> 14 'likes' - R0B is back   x x


I would have been rumbled after page 2 if I'd done my usual like spree!


----------



## Queenie

MacUK said:


> I think I must of just got 15 likes...


fvck off you did NOT! x x


----------



## MAC-USA

RXQueenie said:


> fvck off you did NOT! x x


He's making numbers up again!


----------



## kingdale

this thread is quality


----------



## Wheyman

Iron dan does its just hes dressed up for the sci fi expo


----------



## kingdale

You might have a pic. but you still got titties


----------



## MAC-USA

MacUK said:


> You can't even flame me you have no picture...


Pmsl!

You do a good enough job of flaming yourself mac


----------



## Ginger Ben

MacUK said:


> I dont flame?


Priceless :lol:


----------



## C.Hill

Looooool


----------



## jjcooper

IronDan said:


> FUARK he's got bigger biceps than you brah :lol:


LOL


----------



## Uk_mb

IronDan said:


> FUARK he's got bigger biceps than you brah :lol:


Lmao


----------



## Uk_mb

'Live fast,die young , us bad girls do it well'

New slogan for mac's tshirt


----------



## Ashcrapper

hehehe excellent


----------



## MAC-USA

Toodle Pip all!

Had my fix and it was a good one


----------



## QUEST

ffs how come MAC-USA has bin banned....he was a funny guy...


----------



## Fatstuff

LER said:


> ffs how come MAC-USA has bin banned....he was a funny guy...


skinny though


----------



## QUEST

weres the banned thread gone were you can see why people av bin banned...


----------

